# Charm bracelet



## maggiesze1 (May 22, 2006)

What do you think of this charm bracelet?

http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default....nf*Web*Confirm


----------



## KellyB (May 22, 2006)

I think it's really pretty and unique. Are you going to buy it?


----------



## redrocks (May 22, 2006)

ooooo, that's really cute!!!


----------



## karrieann (May 23, 2006)

It's cute but a bit too over the top for me. But the ladies who bought it certainly love it. Are you going to get it?


----------



## maggiesze1 (May 23, 2006)

yeah, I am thinking about ordering it.


----------



## Tesia (May 23, 2006)

I think it is cute too!


----------



## -Liz- (May 23, 2006)

so cute!! gotta love shoes!


----------



## Cheebs (May 23, 2006)

It's really cute but not my style.


----------



## mac-whore (May 23, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous! I almost want to order it for myself lol but, i'd so go for it hun.. it's one of a kind.


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cheebs* It's really cute but not my style. Same here. let us know if you get it.


----------



## jayleelah (May 23, 2006)

wow! those lovely little shoes


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

i think it's very pretty


----------



## LVA (May 23, 2006)

o ... agree w/the girls ... very cute!!


----------



## monniej (May 23, 2006)

very pretty! too much bling for me though!


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2006)

Pretty bracelet


----------



## emily_3383 (May 29, 2006)

ive always wanted to make my own. I know that the bead stores sell charms but ive nver got around to making one.


----------



## Leony (May 29, 2006)

Lovely bracelet!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* very pretty! too much bling for me though! ditto!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 4, 2006)

it's ok. it's a bit much actually.


----------



## Maja (Jun 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* very pretty! too much bling for me though! I agree.


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 10, 2006)

omg my nanna (shes a young nanna dont worry lol) would love that (she looooooves shoe trinkets) ohhh i want!!!!


----------



## congcongyan (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks


----------



## BOOLOVEXX (Jun 1, 2012)

Their easy to make, and Ebay is always a good place to get all the materials. I make them while watching tv in my spare time



 xx


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 11, 2012)

it looks gorgeous


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 19, 2012)

A very valuable tip for making charm bracelets is using the proper kinds of tools. Do not use tools that are meant to be used for other crafts such as beading or sewing. You can easily damage chain links or charm fasteners, which again in the long run will end up costing you more time and money.


----------

